
Metal Captcha - v4n4d1s
http://metalcaptcha.heavygifts.com/
======
david-given
See also: IKEA OR DEATH: [http://ikeaordeath.com/](http://ikeaordeath.com/)

Can you tell the difference between a death metal band and IKEA furniture?
It's harder than it sounds.

~~~
harpastum
Warning: Loud sounds on that website.

~~~
anon4
I'm pretty sure that's a bug in Firefox, at least on Linux. They insist on
setting volume at 100% for every new stream because "what if the user had
muted youtube and is now wondering why the funny cat video on another site
isn't playing". See
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497164](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497164)
. And of course, they open a new pulse audio stream for every browser stream.
The entire situation is one bad solution after another.

------
deadmik3
I guess this would be a good way to keep people that aren't hardcore enough
out of my online metal community...

~~~
linuxlizard
And people above a certain age! ;-)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Considering this is an artform that peaked in '83, I'd say you're keeping out
people below a certain age.

edit: Really downvotes?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_in_heavy_metal_music](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_in_heavy_metal_music)

~~~
JimmyM
I think that this is definitely contentious given that many of the best bands
that formed that year didn't peak until much later. Death's best album, for
example, is probably either Leprosy or Human, which are both from several
years later.

Also, Stryper were formed that year, which is an automatic black mark for me
(no offence to Stryper fans intended, it's definitely a matter of personal
taste...). And why is Bon Jovi in a list of heavy metal?

From the list of albums released, I see a lot of cheese and a few classic
albums, with some degree of overlap. It's not very impressive to me
personally. Electric Wizard and Nile won't even form for another decade,
Immolation won't start putting out their most important work until '96,
Emperor until '91-ish. Actually, I find 1991 or 1993 way more convincing
personally:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1991_in_heavy_metal_music](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1991_in_heavy_metal_music)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_in_heavy_metal_music](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993_in_heavy_metal_music)

I still reject the idea that metal has peaked yet.

Are you maybe a NWOBHM/Speed metal fan? I could definitely agree with that
style peaking in the early-mid '80s.

~~~
bladecatcher
I beg to differ on Death's best album. I would say they realized their true
style on Human and peaked with Individual Thought Patterns and Symbolic.

------
midhir
Noticed a bug. Murderdolls and The Black Dahlia Murder are included as
'metal'.

~~~
ionised
What else would you call BDM?

~~~
v4n4d1s
Wikipedia says:

Black Dahlia Murder is melodic death metal
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Dahlia_Murder_%28ban...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Dahlia_Murder_%28band%29)

and Murderdolls are horror punk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murderdolls](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murderdolls)

~~~
r3bl
Melodic death metal? WTF?

I'm actually more of an electronic music fan, but they both suffer from the
same disease: hundreds of sub-genres with less than 10 producers/bands that
can accurately represent them.

I hate sub-genres of music.

~~~
self_awareness
I actually like sub-genres, especially metal sub-genres.

Death metal, melodic death metal, math metal, black metal, doom metal, death
suicidal black metal, funeral metal, funeral doom, drone, heavy metal, power
metal, viking metal, pagan metal, folk metal, vampire metal, gothic metal,
catholic metal, brutal death metal, technical death metal, trash metal, sludge
metal, all of them have more than 10 bands, can you imagine? :)

~~~
v4n4d1s
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_metal_subgenres](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_metal_subgenres)

------
pornel
// edit: sense of humour failure. I care too much about blocking spam :)

Sorry, but this is harder for humans than bots.

The logos are quite distinct and not randomly deformed, so it's easy for even
a simple image recognition algorithms to tell them apart.

And the set is very small (for this problem anything smaller than millions is
very small), so it's feasible to manually tag enough images for bots to brute
force it.

~~~
ablation
I think it was intended in good humor, not necessarily as a secure alternative
to regular captcha.

------
ajanuary
In Chrome right click the CAPTCHA image, click "Search Google for this image",
copy and paste the resulting text search back as the results.

~~~
irremediable
Yeah, I was thinking, wouldn't this be really easy to bot?

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, and impossible for people to fill in. Therefore, whoever manages to find
the band correctly must be a bot. Mission accomplished.

------
hasslein
This makes me happy. Woe unto the person that receives a string of completely
unreadable band logos, though.

Obligatory: [http://www.metalsucks.net/category/completely-unreadable-
ban...](http://www.metalsucks.net/category/completely-unreadable-band-logo-of-
the-week/)

~~~
gagege
The most recent one looks like "Wood Pestilence", haha. But I can't find a
band with that name, so it must be wrong.

~~~
linuxlizard
Is a good band name, though.

------
TheGunner
I love it, I'd never register for anything again as the 5 or so times I
clicked refresh every band logo was unreadable

------
artmageddon
Some of these are so hard to read that I feel like this is better served as a
puzzle rather than a CAPTCHA service. Having said that, I do think if you were
to take one of these band logos and put one next to a picture of a cat and ask
"WHICH ONE IS MORE METAL???", then you'd be on to something. ;)

~~~
ajanuary
Pick the one with the most black?

~~~
orng
This could potentially be combated by greyscaling the cat image. Or filling
the band logo with bright colors...

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Most hard angles?

------
thomaspark
CRAPCHA, my little project from awhile back:

[http://crapcha.com](http://crapcha.com)

------
ins0
I really can't solve any of these captchas, my robotic heart hurts :(

------
mirages
Relevant xkcd : [https://xkcd.com/233/](https://xkcd.com/233/)

------
vegancap
Haha metal forums around the world are flocking to integrate to keep out
'falsies'.

------
gagege
I saw one that was like some curves and lines and it clearly spelled out
"dip", but apparently that was wrong! I really want to know what that one was.

~~~
Untit1ed
Sounds like the Devin Townsend Project (DTP)
[http://www.devintownsend.com/images/sprites/dtp_logo_links.j...](http://www.devintownsend.com/images/sprites/dtp_logo_links.jpg)

You see the d and the p kinda link together to cross the t, it's quite a neat
logo when you think about it.

~~~
dysfunction
I recognized the Devin Townsend Project logo, but it won't accept "Devin
Townsend Project", "Devin Townsend", "DTP", or "dtp".

------
mirages
I tried to send a few images in google reverse image search and it works, so
you can defeat the captcha by downloading the image and grabbing the best
guess

------
onre
Darkthrone captcha is broken.

~~~
busterarm
Yup!

[https://imgur.com/c0fPnNS](https://imgur.com/c0fPnNS)

------
aorth
I just went through and got 5 in a row. w00t! This is hilarious, haha.

------
gameguy43
"buy a t-shirt!"

"I buy a t-shirt >>"

This is my new favorite web copy trope.

------
spo81rty
These are really hard for me to even read. I've looked at a couple samples and
I can't figure out what they say.

------
jpswade
Don't use this for anything practical.

There's a finite amount of band images.

It wouldn't take long for a Turing Farm to crack them all.

[http://blog.codinghorror.com/captcha-
effectiveness/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/captcha-effectiveness/)

------
Nursie
I genuinely can't read some of those. And I'm a bit of a metaller...

~~~
gh02t
I own albums from just about every band I saw as I was scrolling through. Even
knowing what they're supposed to say, I still can't read some of them.

------
dyates
Based on the name and URL, I initially thought this was a website where you
could buy jewellery or maybe statuettes featuring random distorted characters.
I was a bit disappointed.

------
yoctonaut
This is great. I see it as more about the aesthetics than about airtight
security, anyway. As an aesthetic project, it's perfect. Well done.

------
ipsin
It took me a while to figure out that blocking cookies means I get the failure
message for the CAPTCHAs even if I guess correctly.

------
tolkienfanatic
The most br00tal captcha service out there

------
venomsnake
I think that "Dying Fetus" on a anti abortion website will be fun :)

------
arianvanp
Google Reverse image search is really good at solving these captchas

------
myth_buster
The title for the post went from descriptive to ambiguous post edit.

------
qbrass
This should obviously be an audio captcha.

------
Lingster
Isn't that like gazillion years old? But k cool anyway..

